# pms early every month



## trying to cope (Jun 10, 2009)

Have any women here ever experience pms symptoms 3 weeks before the actual period begins? If so, is it because of ibs?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

What kind of symptoms are you referring to?BQ


----------



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

Do you have a regular 28 day cycle or a long cycle like 34-36 days? I used to have a long cycle and it seemed like I would have PMS-cranky, cramps, depressed, etc. for 2 weeks until I got it. Then after having my 3rd child my cycle got to be a more normal length. Like 28-31 days. I still had bad PMS the week before I got it, especially the irritability, irrationality, depression, and fatigue. When I went on Prozac for possible PDD, depression, etc. my PMS symptoms got world's better!


----------



## trying to cope (Jun 10, 2009)

Well last month my period came on the 27th of May. It ended around the 2nd of June. I started feeling abdominal pain and uterine cramping around June 10th. Is that too soon to be feeling pms symptoms again? I had that sticky cervical mucus around the 10th and the 9th of June. Had the acne also. My cycle is usually 32 to 33 days. Except this month, if it is pms symptoms, the discomfort is out of this world. I am having burning pain and cramps every day from basically after I use the bathroom in the morning until I lay down at night and fall asleep. Can pms cramping hurt that bad and happen for continuous days?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Could just be ovulation sensations and you were right about there in your cycle. Many women can feel things at that time of the month as well. I wouldn't worry about it.BQ


----------



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

BQ, I was thinking the exact same thing. The 9th-10th of June was the 14 th day of your cycle which is exactly when ovulation typically occurs. Also, explains the mucous. The body makes more of that around the time of ovulation. God's little way of helping the sperm swim upstream so a woman can get pregnant. My sister too has extremely bad cramping when she ovulates, sometimes lasting up to 2-3 days. Try to keep track of your cycle. Day 1 is the day you start your period. See if this bad cramping is starting around the 14th day. For women with severe cramping/pMS symptoms often times the ob/gyne will recommend going on the pill. It helps to regulate your cycle and can often lessen symptoms of PmS. Another option they recommend is calcium pills but you have to be careful as those can be constipating. My sister takes 2-4 ibuprofen depending on the severity of the cramps.Good Luck!


----------

